# Candy red vs. Red flake/pearl on Silver base



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

As title say; candy red on Silver flake base coat. Or. Red flake on red base ? Or whatever mix to achieve deep red flake effect

Thanks


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

not sure what your doin but u can try red flake over a black base. or like u mentioned candy red over silver flake. i guess it depends on the look you goin for.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

steve 67 impala said:


> As title say; candy red on Silver flake base coat. Or. Red flake on red base ? Or whatever mix to achieve deep red flake effect
> 
> Tanks


Red flake over black is da best way and it will be alot easier to fix than candy


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

ok thank you,
here's my frame on the last epoxy primer coat..... should i lay black base coat on..or flake straight on it ?









body / belly / frame should be all same color w/flake,silverleaf/pattern


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

comparing a true candy over a silver or gold base to a flake job over black is like comparing triple chrome plate to powdercoat chrome. there is no comparison.


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

any pictures i can compare ?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here is some red flake over a black base:

























Here is Brandywine over Orion Silver:


























Like lone star says, there is a night and day difference. My camera can't even take a pic of a Kandy right in the sun. Shit glows


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

FROM EXPERIENCE IF IM GOING TO SHOT HEAVY RED FLAKE THEN I WILL SHOT A RED AS CLOSE TO FLAKE COLOR AS POSSIBLE BECAUSE IF THERE IS ANY VOID IN THE FLAKE ( WHICH THERE SHOULDNT BE) BUT IF THERE IS YOU CAN TELL. IF YOU PUT A RED PEARL OVER BLACK IT REALLY LOOKS GOOD IN THE SUN BUT INSIDE WITHOUT A LOT OF LIGHT SOMETIMES YOU GET A HINT OF BROWN BUT ITS REALLY RED. FLAKE OVER BLACK LOOKS GOOD BUT DEPENDS HOW MUCH FLAKE YOU PUT CAUSE YOU WILL HAVE A GOOD PATTERN BUT THE AIR FROM THE GUN WILL ALSO MIST THE REST OF CAR SO IT MIGHT LOOK MORE DEFINED IN SOME SPOTS. ITS ALL TRICKY BUT YOU NEED TO SHOT TEST PANELS BEFORE YOU DECIDE SO YOU ARE HAPPY WITH THE EFFECT YOUR GOING FOR. ITS CHEAPER IN THE LONG RUN SO YOU DONT HAVE TO REPAINT ENTIRE CAR.:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> FROM EXPERIENCE IF IM GOING TO SHOT HEAVY RED FLAKE THEN I WILL SHOT A RED AS CLOSE TO FLAKE COLOR AS POSSIBLE BECAUSE IF THERE IS ANY VOID IN THE FLAKE ( WHICH THERE SHOULDNT BE) BUT IF THERE IS YOU CAN TELL. IF YOU PUT A RED PEARL OVER BLACK IT REALLY LOOKS GOOD IN THE SUN BUT INSIDE WITHOUT A LOT OF LIGHT SOMETIMES YOU GET A HINT OF BROWN BUT ITS REALLY RED. FLAKE OVER BLACK LOOKS GOOD BUT DEPENDS HOW MUCH FLAKE YOU PUT CAUSE YOU WILL HAVE A GOOD PATTERN BUT THE AIR FROM THE GUN WILL ALSO MIST THE REST OF CAR SO IT MIGHT LOOK MORE DEFINED IN SOME SPOTS. ITS ALL TRICKY BUT YOU NEED TO SHOT TEST PANELS BEFORE YOU DECIDE SO YOU ARE HAPPY WITH THE EFFECT YOUR GOING FOR. ITS CHEAPER IN THE LONG RUN SO YOU DONT HAVE TO REPAINT ENTIRE CAR.:thumbsup:


What I do wit like silver flake over black. Is I use ultra mini silver flake first then come over it wit a micro mixed wit regular sized flake


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i remember watching a hotrod/mucsle car show on saturday morning. guy mixed his own candy like paint, basicly he was mixing color and clear every step less and less color to add a miles deep effect to his candy apple red mess he was shooting.

if i remember he was shooting color, 50/50 color, clear, 75 clear 25 color and so on


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> What I do wit like silver flake over black. Is I use ultra mini silver flake first then come over it wit a micro mixed wit regular sized flake


:yes:


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here u go apple red over silver


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Silver base, no whammies.


----------

